# Burstner Travelvan - decent sized garage?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi. 

Don't suppose anyone has (or has seen) a Burstner Travelvan, specifically the t570G? Thinking of replacing the Twin for something with a garage, but wondering if the garage is big enough for two cycles? Looking at the Burstner site, it has a picture of a scooter in the garage, but not 100% sure it's the same van.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think it will take your bikes.Check it out HERE

Click on image gallery on the left hand side of page to give you more picy`s.

steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Had a good look at one at the York show last year. 2 bikes should be no problem. Lounge & kitchen quite compact though if you are used to a larger van.
Hymer and Dethleffs also do very similar machines.

Trevor


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*e4tgvweyvbrh*

hi steve ,
we looked at the 570 at southdowns at portsmouth on the main industrial estate off eastern road 
the garage was bigger but made thbed very high and it also had diesel heating no gas :twisted: and the shower was not much good.
the deathleffs is at premier at chichester still much the same with different tweaks but had gas heating and better build quality but tyhe best van in our opinion is the hymer van solid build and a few nice tweeks but they sell well. i think a dealer at poole had one 2006 for 28k .

we are very pleased with the new 2005 dethleffs esprit 6844 especially the renault.

watch the burstners as they have a nasty habit of using small chassis and huge rear over hangs.

tramp


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

We have a Burstner Delphin at the mo and the equivalent of the travel van is definately our next aim.

Although we are Burstner fans we far prefererred the Hobby Van. Same layout, size, etc but with more cupboards, a circular shower cubicle with screen and not one of those clingy curtains, and its on a Transit so you wouldn't have to risk the dreaded Fiat.!

I think, from memory, Lowdhams are the dealers.

We're just waiting for our numbers to come up on the lottery.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Does the Hobby Van have a big enough garage for two bikes? The one we saw at a show once had a pretty small "garage" and opening.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe the garage on the hobby van is the same size as all the others ie Hymer, Burstner etc.

We certainly thought it was big enough for a moped/2 bikes, as this was important to us for the security and convenience aspects.

Another good thing, I seem to remember that the garage had an opening on each side - large one side, small on the other. I would check but I've temporarily lost the brochure in my piling system


----------



## 114926 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi the Travel van 570 has a garage door of 900cm x 660cm and it can hold two bikes and much more equiptment in there. inside dimensions are width 833cm height 1100cm and depth is 2060.

i hope this helps, there will also be one on display at the NEC in birmingham in october with our new compact coach built the Prismo T626

Steve.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks alot for the information. I did see in one of the magazines a small write up about the Prismo so made a mental note to check it out. 

Sounds like it might be another one to add to the possibilities list.

Cheers


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

buerstner05 said:


> Hi the Travel van 570 has a garage door of 900cm x 660cm and it can hold two bikes and much more equiptment in there. inside dimensions are width 833cm height 1100cm and depth is 2060.
> 
> i hope this helps, there will also be one on display at the NEC in birmingham in october with our new compact coach built the Prismo T626
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve

Welcome to the forum, from your reply are you on the inside of Buerstner or a dealer, either way you are most welcome

Chris


----------

